# Having a hard time finding fancy bettas



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a 10 gal tank that is going to be open soon, as i am transferring the fish in there to a larger tank in two weeks. But all the fish stores around here keep them in little glass cups and they look sickly. I cant find any healthy looking bettas. Is it normal to have to look this hard for healthy bettas?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

All pet shop bettas are like that. scout the shelf for the most active 1.


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

If i grab the nicest one i can find at the lfs, and put him in his own 10gal heated and filtered tank. Will he have new life in him, as in, be a healthier fish overall?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Yes. Be sure to find the pet shop with the biggest bowls and look for the most active 1 with good finnage.


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

You could also try aquabid.com they always have some nice bettas. You do run the risk because of shipping live things.


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

try asking when the next shipment of bettas will come in. if they tell you, go that day and pick from the new arrivals because all of the healthiest and unique ones will be gone if you wait... I happened to be in my LFS the day they got new bettas, and they were the healthiest ones i've ever seen in that store! where are you located? maybe someone can suggest a good store to go to for the best bettas in your area...


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

Fishboydanny1 said:


> try asking when the next shipment of bettas will come in. if they tell you, go that day and pick from the new arrivals because all of the healthiest and unique ones will be gone if you wait... I happened to be in my LFS the day they got new bettas, and they were the healthiest ones i've ever seen in that store! where are you located? maybe someone can suggest a good store to go to for the best bettas in your area...


Thats a good idea. Im located in Westland Michigan, just a few miles west of Detroit.


----------



## COBettaCouple (Mar 24, 2009)

Bettas respond well to good conditions. When brought home and acclimated to a cycled tank with a heater and filter and betta-safe decor to play in and explore, a good diet and attention from their owner -- they color up, perk up and start to grow in personality and character.

At the store, they're in cold, unfiltered, cramped conditions with nothing to alleviate their boredom. It's the cheapest way for stores to keep them, but really doesn't show them at anything near their best.


----------

